# Mon iPad se rallume tout seul



## aunisien (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai achet un iPad V1 sur le refurb, mais je rencontre un problème: lorsque je l'éteint il se rallume tout seul juste après ...

J'ai fait une restauration mais c'est toujours pareil, des idées pour résoudre ce problème ?

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mars 2011)

aunisien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai achet un iPad V1 sur le refurb, mais je rencontre un problème: lorsque je l'éteint il se rallume tout seul juste après ...
> 
> ...



Il a certainement encore le défaut qui la fait revenir chez Apple...
Voir avec le SAV.


----------

